# merge 2 bogofilter databases



## CyberCr33p (Oct 1, 2017)

Is it possible to merge 2 bogofilter databases in 1 database?

For example does this work?


```
bogoutil -d wordlist.db > wordlist.server1
bogoutil -d wordlist.db > wordlist.server2

cat wordlist.db.server1 | bogoutil -l wordlist.db.new
cat wordlist.db.server2 | bogoutil -l wordlist.db.new
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2017)

According to the bogoutil(1) man page, yes.


```
The -l file option tells	bogoutil to load the data from stdin into the
       database	file. [b]If the database file exists, stdin data is merged	into
       the database file[/b], with counts added up.
```


----------

